# Two Return From Brighton Tissot Seastar And Bulova 219



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Time to show my first two 'electronics', recently returned from Paul, both non working when they left me.

The first is a Tissot Seastar with a nice early ESA 9150 unit inside dating from 1967 to 70, keeping great time and looking immaculate after a clean and overhaul.It was strapless so I put on one of Roy's plain black padded 18mm straps with matching buckle.










The second is becoming my favourite, an Accutron 219.1 calibre (no date model) case marked at 1966, with a stunning green dial (Paul put a pic on the forum at the weekend on the 'what you wearing' post as he was test wearing it). I've put a dark green leather strap on it and its a stunner...if you like green. Needed a new battery, battery strap, clean and with a bit of further adjustment over a day or two, away it went. Superb timekeeper and what a looker!!










and the two of them...ahhhhh










Thanks for looking.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Two very nice watches the green dialed Bulova is unusual and looks great. :good:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Two very nice watches the green dialed Bulova is unusual and looks great. :good:


The green dialled 219 is very nice...here are a couple of shots I took of it; I'm sure Fray Bentos won't mind me posting these:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Must say I like them both, but the Accutron with that green dial is really something! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice green dial, no doubt about it.


----------

